# Best & Worst Valued Construction Projects.



## fiona123 (Aug 26, 2013)

great article!


----------



## fiona123 (Aug 26, 2013)

plan to build your home is a demanding task.


----------



## GEOdiy (Sep 24, 2013)

Build with proven GEOTHERMAL that answers this simple question, sorting out most systems:
Will the system you propose, from one single unit, yield 100% hot Water ON-DEMAND in FULL 100% heat recovery- reclaiming all of the AirConditioning Cooling heat into my water tank untili it is heated AND with the ground source (loops or well) shut off at that time?

see
Energy Star most eff geothermal heat pumps like WF and Hydro-Temp V-Star series


----------



## GEOdiy (Sep 24, 2013)

A lot of HW is called "made" but a little desuperheater generator is not 100% INSTANT HW as only a very few GeoThermal systems make use of the compressor that way, allowing for the very highest EER's leaping in to the 50's in that mode.

Find which units have HVAC raw AHRI data in variable drive low-med speed (most the running hours) of EER's ABOVE 40. And Energy Star rated above 29 in highest speed.


----------

